# Lotus Carlton



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had this in the diary for a few weeks, and have been looking forward to it. Never a fan of Vauxhall, this is the one I would make an exception for, appearing on more than one poster in my collection! The Lotus Cartlon (or Lotus Type 104 to give its full title) was produced in small numbers,950 in total, only 284 of which were produced right hand drive. This is car 860. A twin turbo 3.6 litre version of the 3.0 litre Carlton GSi3000, this was the fastest production saloon car for a long time. This is a particularly healthy example recently measuring the naughty side of 400bhp with its cat's removed.

Just over 12 months ago the car had extensive bodywork - all the bodykit being removed to reveal the dreaded tin worm had been at work for some time, destroying large parts of the rear wings. So many thousands of pounds, new metal fabrication and a complete respray later, the owner has been doing his best to keep it sweet. He contacted me to give it the edge it needs before going on the club stand at a big Lotus show being held at Donington Park next weekend.

Now on with the detail - I knew it was a big car, but actually stood in front of it made me realise it is a _big_ car. Upon rolling it out of the garage, it was generally a little grubby, and covered in watermarks. It is a weekend only car, but gets driven how it was intended when it does see light of day :thumb:


















































I washed the car using the TBM, and clayed using Sonus Green in the few places it needed it, mainly lower doors and bumpers. Generally it was very clean. First impressions of the paint were good, a fairly even spread of light-medium swirls all over the car. What did strike me is the subtle flip to the paint colour - mostly it looks a beautiful dark green but at certain angles and light conditions, it can appear blue, black or purple!

I masked up the car (which took forever and a ton of tape, it was so fiddly) and took some PTG readings. Because of the extensive bodywork carried out, readings were all over the place, ranging from 170-190 on the bonnet, then shooting up and down to peaks of around 650/700 in some places (saw 999 in one), mostly 290-450.

Front of roof:









Back of roof:









Rear spoiler:









Nearside rear wing:









Bonnet (with Brinkmann)









Taped up:

























I was told that the paint applied at the respray was 'original' supply paint - not sure what that would make it I did the usual and started gently and worked my way up. After what seemed like an age of messing about, I finally settled on an orange LC light cut pad, with Menz IP 3.02 on the Metabo. The paint was rock hard.

Starting with the bonnet, I taped up for a 50/50 shot. I'm not sure if it was the light or what, but I really struggled to get a decent shot in the light or with the brinkmann. Possibly I am just crap with the camera, but this doesn't really do it justice!










Because the magnitude of this job was now dawning on me, I just cracked on and got a few photo's, but not as many as I would have liked. Here's a few in progress.

Nearside front door, before & after:

















Offside front wing, before & after:

















Offside front door, before & after:

















Offside rear wing, before & after:

















Rear spoiler, before & after:

















Once happy with the correction, I swapped to PC with finishing pad to apply a coat of Pinnacle XMT glaze.

Light was starting to fade soon after this, so as the owner is local to me we agreed that I would go back this morning to finish the job, rather than either trying to rush/work in the dark/struggle in the garage. This lot took me 10 hours, and I was fairly knackered.

So, starting again this morning, my list of jobs were to (not necessarily in order!), wax using CG 50/50, dress all exterior trim using CG New Look Trim Gel, including the intercooler grates in the front bumber, de-tar, polish & apply CG Wheel Guard to the alloys + dress the tyres with CG gel, clean all exterior glass using Einzett glass polish, clean all door shuts and panels gaps with APC or Last Touch where appropriate using a m/f cloth.

The customer had also decided that whilst the bonnet would not be left up at the show, he would inevitably be opening it to answer questions, so he wanted to give it a quick tidy up and clear some of the dust. Being very careful I sprayed APC 10:1 using a foam head sprayer onto some of the dirtier bits, agitated with a brush and carefully rinsed off with a watering can. I then wiped over with a m/f cloth before spraying a coat of Poorboys Bold N Bright over the engine bay. Whilst by no means comprehensive, it had the desired effect of a tidy up without it looking like a garage queen!

So, 14 hours work after the inital start, here are the finished results (including one proud detailer and one thoroughly delighted customer):


































































Thanks for reading.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Reg - That looks great buddy!

Nice write up too. 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work mate, now that is a proper car, now with a finish to do the car justice.


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

great results on a beast of a car


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely work and what a beast!


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...good job mate. You're right, I'd forgotton how big the car is!!!!! HUGE!
:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Cheers guys! Best bit was going for a spin - it is genuinely quick. Although its big, it doesn't weigh as much as you'd think (1650kg, so similar to later 1990's 3-Series BMW), and with 6 speed gearbox it doesn't have to compromise the long/short gearing issue - torque is amazing and 2nd/3rd gear had massive shove. Its supposed to do 189mph flat out.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

CRacking car!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks superb that mate, awesome car too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a great car and I think a first for DW

Top job as always fella :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A nice write up of a great detail on a great car!
Now looking like it should :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

proper car that is....good job chap, hope he took you for a drive in it?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

great work and write up :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

One of my all time favourite cars -- very nice results on the finish :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

good work fella!:thumb: 

lovely finish on a lovely colour


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

That sir is amazing  top job on a top car


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent correction work. 

That is a tank, had a gsi3000 with the tail out behind me once, intimidating


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Supberb work mate on an awsome car! Cracking correction, and great photos to show it off! Excellent write up too. :thumb:


----------



## Jamiem (Jan 31, 2007)

excellent work, those cars really give me the horn, it has to be said! (and im generally a vauxhall hater!)


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Great work Paul, I've been looking forward to seeing how this came out, top shelf car and work.. :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

paul - just great there mate - the best part for me is the photos; the way they are arranged in the exact same position before and after show great comparisons and reflect (pardon the pun) the correction work to excellent effect. Plus in sunlight too shows you are not hiding anything. Top work, you should be proud.

Matt


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet car:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Really appreciate the comments guys, coming from people that are banging out absolutely top notch work that makes me feel very proud!


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Superb work, And what's all this "supposed to do 189mph" rubbish....... Thats what motorways are for


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice write up, great shots, superb work and the car!!!!

Always had a soft spot for the Lotus Calton after seeing destroy Porkers at Knockhill many moons ago


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

d6dph said:


> Superb work, And what's all this "supposed to do 189mph" rubbish....... Thats what motorways are for


I couldn't possibly condone doing big mph on public roads just to impress the bloke who is about to detail the car......:thumb:

(Certainly wasn't 189, but was plenty quick enough considering where were  )


----------



## AJ-Detailing (Mar 6, 2007)

Classic i love it


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> I couldn't possibly condone doing big mph on public roads just to impress the bloke who is about to detail the car......:thumb:
> 
> (Certainly wasn't 189, but was plenty quick enough considering where were  )


Good man! And is that an E30 tourer I spot in a reflection? :driver:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Certainly is, thats my little baby!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

great job mate, what a car!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Cracking car, really nice results.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Cracking motor, real good finish when it left you. Good to hear it gets what it was designed for!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking work mate - good before/after shots.

It's a Lotus Omega (Opel version of the Carlton) and in RHD even rarer - and I'm a sad anorak for even knowing that


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great detail and great write up on a fantastic looking car


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

You are sort of right Andy, but let my put my anorak on too 

The car was originally sold through a Lotus dealer in Northern Ireland in 1993, who refused to have a Vauxhall badge on his forecourt. At great expense, the dealer went about changing it to the Opel identity - This includes badges on the back, metal kick plates in the sill of all four doors and the steering wheel badge. It is registered as a Lotus Carlton, and the numbered plaque on both the dashboard and the front slam panel in the engine bay confirm its original Vauxhall identity. The current owner has looked into putting it right, but due to the rarity of the original badges, the cost is prohibitive, if you can even find the right bits. Also, as you say, a RHD Opel is very rare indeed!

Well done for being a grand anorak like me though.


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Luurvvly :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent before n after correction work:thumb: 

Very impressive finish mate.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

*A legendary car....*



Reg Hollis said:


> The car was originally sold through a Lotus dealer in Northern Ireland in 1993, who refused to have a Vauxhall badge on his forecourt.


What a plonker of a Lotus dealer! LOL. Faster probably that any Lotus he ever had on his forecourt, a million times the kudos of any Exige or Esprit he probably ever had (even if he had a white one with rocket launchers that also went under water like Roger Moores'!)

A serious piece of weaponary which I have had the pleasure of being 4 up in on a drive to south wales once. All I can say is we spent a fair amount of time the wrong side of 130 mph holding fairly quiet conversations as the car just ate every single piece of motorway that was put in front of us. :lol:

It was rather a surreal experience, sipping champagne in the back (we were on our way to a day at the races) and the owner showing us how he could leave ******* by wheelspinning in third gear coming off slip roads. :lol:

One of the most memorable motoring experiences of my life :driver:

In comparison the only thing I have been in which compares for the size and performance is the current M5, which I drove recently and was owned by a lad on my forum.

Glyns RS4 had a very similar effect on me as the Carlton, big car....loads of torque and very revvy. But the carlton has that extra shove which tingles your senses :evil:

And I think Reg can safely say he holds the record for being the first to detail one of the most incredible production cars made in that era 

For me as a petrol head this detail is as important as the Rolls Dave KG did-if that makes any sense!

And actually if you could tap into the Lotus C owners frat party you would probably end up doing 80% of the cars that are still working and on the road. I never forget seeing about 30 of them broadsiding around Silverstone at Trax once. Awesome sight.

Oh and he did a rather spiffing job.

I actually think we should have a forum for Supercar Details, which should be pre-approved by the mods for entrance.

I am off to start a thread to suggest such....


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I vote Kind Eric for....errr....King!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good job there mate!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> Cheers guys! Best bit was going for a spin - it is genuinely quick. Although its big, it doesn't weigh as much as you'd think (1650kg, so similar to later 1990's 3-Series BMW), and with 6 speed gearbox it doesn't have to compromise the long/short gearing issue - torque is amazing and 2nd/3rd gear had massive shove. Its supposed to do 189mph flat out.


Friend of my dads had one of these when they first came out, actually he had 2. He took it to a european grand prix and went via the autobahn. He had it up to 190 and he said there was still more to give on the accelerator which is scary fast. He bottled it and hung out the anchors.


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

great job, i want one even more now, just have to first get some money and then get a garage


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

A fantastic motor and a great detail....

You lucky thing. I saw one at the Pistonheads meet last year and it was a stunning car in the flesh, very imposing and looked extremely classy even today...

:thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A venerable old charger back to its glory days. Well done


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Amazing job on an amazing car :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Pretty special detail that, great work Reg!!

There's a peice in this month's EVO about the top speed of the Lotus Carlton, and all the controvery about it allegedly not being able to hit the claimed 187mph top speed on road tests..interesting reading, legendary motor!!


----------



## Keif (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, i registered on here as one of my "forum" friends sent me a link to this thread. :newbie:

I've recently purchased a Lotus Carlton after 15years of dreaming about owning one.

I went to the Lotus Show at Donington Park and after seeing this car under halogen lights, can only commend the work carried out to get it to it's flawless condition. :thumb:

I've met the owner before and one of the other Lotus Carlton owners at the show and he talked me through the amount of work that you'd put in to get the finish you have.

Unfortunatly my LC isn't to the same state as his was before you started, but it will be in time.....

Then i'll be seriously considering contacting you for another bash at another LC.



Slangwerks said:


> There's a peice in this month's EVO about the top speed of the Lotus Carlton, and all the controvery about it allegedly not being able to hit the claimed 187mph top speed on road tests..interesting reading, legendary motor!!


Talked about this at the Show too. EVO have got it all wrong. It can get to 187mph, and beyond. Not had first hand experiance of this tho.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thread resurrection prize goes to Showshine :wave:

As I've just purchased the Gsi 3000 variant of this I thought i'd re-open the thread up.

Looks good polished Mmmm


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Thread resurrection prize goes to Showshine :wave:
> 
> As I've just purchased the Gsi 3000 variant of this I thought i'd re-open the thread up.
> 
> Looks good polished Mmmm


Pics?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Method Man said:


> Pics?


When i pick her up tomorrow i'll post them :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Showshine said:


> When i pick her up tomorrow i'll post them :thumb:


Very good sir.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful car there.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beast! 90's cool.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

:doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Thread resurrection prize goes to Showshine :wave:
> 
> As I've just purchased the Gsi 3000 variant of this I thought i'd re-open the thread up.
> 
> Looks good polished Mmmm





fizzle86 said:


> :doublesho


I did own up to it


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome car! Properly fast these things! Great work!:thumb:


----------



## Che (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic work 
Had a pic of one of those on my wall as a kid, such a rare and great car


----------

